
Taxiing accounts for more than 1/8 of fuel consumption [slides] [pdf] - bajsejohannes
https://flight.nasa.gov/pdf/18_jung_green_aviation_summit.pdf
======
bajsejohannes
I got the number 1/8 from

> 25% of the emissions are produced during the Landing Take-Off (LTO) cycle
> (for flights over a 800km range)

and

> Taxi operations are the largest source of emissions in a standard LTO cycle

It seems almost unbelievable, but the sources seem solid. I would love to hear
other input on this.

